# Original g13?



## Relentless999 (Oct 15, 2009)

What breeder has the best g13? the original?

any characteristics of this strain would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## meds4me (Oct 15, 2009)

Yo... Mr. Nice has the G-13 xHaze....good luck on youre search ~


----------



## Mutt (Oct 15, 2009)

I've grown Afghan Dream x G13 and another (forgot what it was crossed with)
Nothing to really write home about IMO. Much better strains out there...G13=Over hype IMO.


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Oct 15, 2009)

im not sure on who has it but check out this cross at a great price


         g13xdeep chunk (Afghani IBL)
hxxps://www.seedboutique.com/store/product_info.php?manufacturers_id=124&products_id=2072[/URL]


----------



## Relentless999 (Oct 15, 2009)

thanks for the responses guys.

I was really looking for pure g13.. 

that was gonna be my next question.. does it live up to all the hype?  doesnt sound like it.


----------



## Hick (Oct 16, 2009)

> I was really looking for pure g13.



.........only "I" have the original, pure g-13. I snuck it out of the lab' at the University of Miss' back in 1970, disguised as a boutonnière in my suit lapel.  I've hoarded it for 3 decades. I've never released a cross or any seeds or cuttings. Everything claiming g-13 lineage is a fake. 
"G"= _government_.... 13 coincides with the letter "M" (marijuanna). 
:rofl:... 
there's another story to be circulated around the 'net and become a legend!...


----------



## Mutt (Oct 16, 2009)

Hick said:
			
		

> .........only "I" have the original, pure g-13. I snuck it out of the lab' at the University of Miss' back in 1970, disguised as a boutonnière in my suit lapel.  I've hoarded it for 3 decades. I've never released a cross or any seeds or cuttings. Everything claiming g-13 lineage is a fake.
> "G"= _government_.... 13 coincides with the letter "M" (marijuanna).
> :rofl:...
> there's another story to be circulated around the 'net and become a legend!...



He ain't tellin ya the truth guys....He was the guy that grew it and introduced hermie genetics into the world  He snuck it out to make sure as many grows had nanners as possible 

(Good stories sell seeds)
I still like the 1000 dollar seeds on the net. Guy talking about going into the wilds of south american jungles and finding a couple of seeds to make this super strain 
Just like I went through miles and miles of taliban territory to get into the Hindu Kush Mts. under heavy gunfire and bombing to get this one seed.


----------



## Hick (Oct 16, 2009)

you just drop in to 'pee on my parade' anymore, don'cha'!!! :rofl:...


----------



## Mutt (Oct 16, 2009)

Hick said:
			
		

> you just drop in to 'pee on my parade' anymore, don'cha'!!! :rofl:...


LOL gotta do sumit while drinkin my AM coffee


----------



## Disco94 (Oct 16, 2009)

Hick said:
			
		

> .........only "I" have the original, pure g-13. I snuck it out of the lab' at the University of Miss' back in 1970, disguised as a boutonnière in my suit lapel.  I've hoarded it for 3 decades. I've never released a cross or any seeds or cuttings. Everything claiming g-13 lineage is a fake.
> "G"= _government_.... 13 coincides with the letter "M" (marijuanna).
> :rofl:...
> there's another story to be circulated around the 'net and become a legend!...



Don't forget about how bad it got once American Beauty came out.  "This is G13... Genetically engineered by the government".  HAHA.  Some strains are up for argument if they are legit/still around but I can't buy into the G13 craze.


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 16, 2009)

:holysheep: *Hick.... *that was you      lol


----------



## Relentless999 (Oct 16, 2009)

ya ill skip on the g13


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

I bought some G-13 smoke. it was harsh and not pleasant. I know there is different types but I was not happy with it. prob the worst smoke I have ever bought at a club and they thought it was good...hype I guess.


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

it made me dislike strains with numbers in them for a while..I have yet to grow one lol.


----------

